# Funny one.....



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

A student comes to a young professor's office hours. She glances down the hall, closes his door, and kneels pleadingly."I would do anything to pass this exam," she says.She leans closer to him, flips back her hair, and gazes meaningfully into his eyes. "I mean," she whispers, "I would do anything..."He returns her gaze, "Anything?""Anything."His voice softens, "Anything?""Anything," she repeats again. His voice turns to a whisper. "Would you ... study?"


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

!rolling


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I love it :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol:He has more self control then me:lol:


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

:hurah:That's classic!!!!!


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

jodyguercio said:


> A student comes to a young professor's office hours. She glances down the hall, closes his door, and kneels pleadingly."I would do anything to pass this exam," she says.She leans closer to him, flips back her hair, and gazes meaningfully into his eyes. "I mean," she whispers, "I would do anything..."He returns her gaze, "Anything?""Anything."His voice softens, "Anything?""Anything," she repeats again. His voice turns to a whisper. "Would you ... study?"


Haha, awesome.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

studying is probably harder than what she wanted to do lol


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

funy!!!:lol:


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

dave29 said:


> :lol:He has more self control then me:lol:


Amen to that!


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow study what a concept !danger:


----------

